# ادخل وشوف



## مارتينا فوفو (10 فبراير 2011)

مرة واحد بلديات بيقول لواحد تاني و هو بيجري عليه بسرعة:الحق اخوك عواد غرقان في دمه ، آم اخينا ده قاله ماتخافش ما هو بيعرف يعوم

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مرة واحد صعيدي ماشي في الشارع ومعاه شوية مسامير فوقع منه واحد قعد يندهله و يقوله تعالى و مفيش فايده آخر ما زهق رما شوية مسامير و قالهم هاتوه

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مرة ثلاتة بلدياتنا راحوا يسرقوا بنك ..... واحد دخل يسرق و التانى وقف يراقب و التالت راح يبلغ الشرطة ..

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-صعدي حاطط فوق راسه 5 دولار لية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ علشان بكون راس مالي



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مجموعة صعايدة عملوا عصابه و قرروا يسرقوا بنك
زعيم العصابه : محمدين يدخل البنك و يستخبى فى دورة المياه لحد ما البنك يقفل .. و بعدين يشيل الجريليه بتاعت التكييف
بعد كده نخش كلنا من فتحة التكييف و نكسر الخزنه و ناخد الفلوس
لما نطلع من البنك حنلاقى الحارس نروح جتلينه و نهرب بالفلوس .. فاهمين يا رجاله
العصابه : فاهمين يا رييس
المهم جت ساعة الصفر و فعلا راح محمدين البنك و استخبى فى دورة المياه
و فتح لهم .. و دخلوا .. و فتحوا الخزنه .. و لما خرجوا من البنك ملاقوش الحارس .. فضلوا يستنوه ساعة .. ساعتين لكن الحارس ماجاش 
رئيس العصابه : مافيش فايدة يا رجالة يلا نرجع الفلوس الخزنه الخطة فشلت

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
فى صعيدى وامريكى وفرنسى وجدو جوهرة تحت الحمار راح الامريكى يجبة الحمار رفصة راح الفرينسى يجبة رفصة راح الصعيدى يجبة اخدها عادى فسالوة اذاى جبتها قال كلما منى على كلما منة طلعنا قرايب
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
مرة صعيدى اختاروه يوح مع بعثه للفضاء راح معاهم ورجع معاه يا ترى ايه
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
بتقول الزوجة لزوجها : مبروك هنبقي ثلاثة فى البيت ... الزوج بسعادة : حاجة جاية فى السكة؟؟؟ قالت له : لأ ماما هتعيش معانا
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
كان فى مسابقة بين ثلاثة أشخاص , المسابقة كانت إنهم يعدوا البحر ويطلعوا الجبل و يقتلوا الغوريلا و يتجوزوا الأميرة ... اول واحد غرق فى البحر ، ثانى واحد عدا البحر لكن وقع من فوق الجبل.... أما الثالث (كان غبى شوية) عدا البحر وطلع الجبل وقتل الأميرة ..... و أتجوز الغوريلا
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
الابن:بتعمل اية يا بابا؟؟ الاب:بكتب جواب لعمك...... الابن:هو انت بتعرف تكتب؟؟!!! الاب:يعني هو عمك اللي بيعرف يقرا
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
:a63::a63::a63::a63::a63::a63::a63::a63::a63:


----------



## +febronia+ (10 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههه

حلوين اوي


----------



## مريم12 (10 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههه

تحفة يا مارتينا
اجرى بقى لا الصعايدة اللى فى المنتدى يضربوكى
هههههههههههههههه

تسلم ايديكى
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## twety (11 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه
الله يكرمك زى ما ضحكتينا
شكرا ياقمر
*


----------



## نفرتاري (11 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
زى العسل يا مارتينا
ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 فبراير 2011)

fofo.com قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوين اوي



شكرا يا فوفو


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 فبراير 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تحفة يا مارتينا
> اجرى بقى لا الصعايدة اللى فى المنتدى يضربوكى
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ما انا منهم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسي يا مرمر للمرور


----------



## kalimooo (14 فبراير 2011)

ها تضربي
ههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه
جمال جدا بجد 
تسلم ايدك ​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (14 فبراير 2011)

twety قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> الله يكرمك زى ما ضحكتينا
> شكرا ياقمر
> *



مرسي يا باشا نورتيني يا قمر


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (14 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ها تضربي
> ههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههه
اي خدعه يا باشا ههههههههههههه
نورتني


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (14 فبراير 2011)

نفرتاري قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> زى العسل يا مارتينا
> ميرسى يا قمر*



نفرتاري ينورتي يا اقمر :Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 فبراير 2011)

*بتقول الزوجة لزوجها : مبروك هنبقي ثلاثة فى البيت ... الزوج بسعادة : حاجة جاية فى السكة؟؟؟ قالت له : لأ ماما هتعيش معانا

عجبتنى اوى دى
جمال خالص
ضحكونى كتير
ميرسى لك يا سكرة
*​


----------



## انريكي (15 فبراير 2011)

حلوين اوي

ههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا يا غالية

الرب يباركك


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (16 فبراير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *بتقول الزوجة لزوجها : مبروك هنبقي ثلاثة فى البيت ... الزوج بسعادة : حاجة جاية فى السكة؟؟؟ قالت له : لأ ماما هتعيش معانا
> 
> عجبتنى اوى دى
> جمال خالص
> ...



شكرا لمرورك


----------



## Thunder Coptic (18 فبراير 2011)

حاوين اوى وبلاخص لما الحمار طلع قريب الصعيدى بس من قريب ولا من بعيد


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (18 فبراير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *بتقول الزوجة لزوجها : مبروك هنبقي ثلاثة فى البيت ... الزوج بسعادة : حاجة جاية فى السكة؟؟؟ قالت له : لأ ماما هتعيش معانا
> 
> عجبتنى اوى دى
> جمال خالص
> ...



شكرا للمرور اختي نورتي يا قمر


----------



## kalimooo (19 فبراير 2011)

حلوين 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

برافو يا مارتينا

عسل


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (19 فبراير 2011)

كليمو قال:


> حلوين
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



مرسي لمرورك نورت الموضوع
leasantr


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (2 يونيو 2011)

شايمس قال:


> حاوين اوى وبلاخص لما الحمار طلع قريب الصعيدى بس من قريب ولا من بعيد



مرسي لمرورك الجميل نورت


----------



## marcelino (2 يونيو 2011)

*ههههههههه حلوووين*​


----------



## باسبوسا (2 يونيو 2011)

ميرررررررررسى اوى اوى اوى يامارتينا حلووووووين كتير .


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (3 يونيو 2011)

انريكي قال:


> حلوين اوي
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



اسف انريكي مشاركتك وقعت مني هههههههههههههههههه 
مرسي لمرورك اخي الغالي وتعبك


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههههه

جمال زيك يا تينا


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (3 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههههه حلوووين*​



مرسي مارسلينو نورت


----------



## soso a (3 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه

حلوين يا مارتينا


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههههه حلوووين*​



مرسي لمرورك مارسيلينو نورت


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (8 يونيو 2011)

باسبوسا قال:


> ميرررررررررسى اوى اوى اوى يامارتينا حلووووووين كتير .



مرسي لمرورك وتشجيعك الرائع


----------



## هالة نور نبيل (13 يونيو 2011)

هههههههه حلوين


----------



## النهيسى (16 يونيو 2011)

​هههههههههههه
جمال جدا جدا
شكرااا


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (18 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> جمال زيك يا تينا



شكرا يا روزايه نورتي


----------



## هالة الحب (18 يونيو 2011)

لا خفيفة فعلا


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (20 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لمرورك العطر نورتييني


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 يونيو 2011)

هالة الحب قال:


> لا خفيفة فعلا



ههههههههههههههههه ليه كده هو انا عملت حاجه هههههههههههههههههه


----------

